# seizure



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello everone just got this one done let me know what you think


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Holy crap, that's not what I was expecting! That's awesome, and definitely gonna make them jump.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Whoa... sweet! Never seen anything like it. I would have never guessed that was going to happen... i was thinking the body was gonna flail all over the place. Great job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL that should get a few frights alright. Great job


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's great. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet! What a complete surprise.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Freaking Fantastic!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Super and I do mean SUPER cool. Excellent job on this.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I agree, not at all what I expected. I dig it


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

That was awesome!!! Definitely not what I expected! Woo!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, now we know the cause of the seizure! lol Great misdirection! Great prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, that is frikkin' hysterical! A huge snake popping out of his chest wasn't even remotely on the list of "what I expect this prop to do"


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That's pretty cool! I wasn't expecting that, ether.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That's great!!! LOL...If you caught this crowd off-guard, you're gonna kill 'em on Halloween! Hope you get some video.

You know a pile of us are gonna steal it, right? :rolleyeton:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Covet!


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW!!!! that was totally unexpected. Really cool. Does it reload by itself or do you do it by hand?


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

It does it all by its self


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You definitely will scare the crap out of people because no one will know that is coming! Great job!


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

that is awesome!


----------



## JPGoodspeed (Jul 21, 2011)

Excellent prop. In fact, you might want to hand out Depends along with the candy this year.

-J.P.G.


----------



## lollypopholly (Oct 12, 2011)

this is perfect! This will scare the costumes right off the kids and the parents will scream the loudest


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Of course, I agree with everybody and it is not at all what I was expecting. This will get quite a few scare for you. Personally, if I was walking past this when the huge snake comes out, I'd be the one on the floor having a seizure Good work!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That was great! loved it


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

It was totally unexpected. How are you going to set up the scare...are you using signs?


----------

